# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  [Chrome] The site ahead contains harmful programs

## -Ryuk-

Title says it all really.

Screenshot, I have been getting this for last hour or so...

----------


## Treasure_Box

Firefox user, same type of message is being displayed.

----------


## JD

We're looking into it.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*gt tis security error as well on both FF and chrome, seems fine on Opera

*

----------


## MysteryBoi

Can also confirm happening on chrome

----------


## Razor33

Login fine with IE atm ( Internet Explorer browser coming with Microsoft Windows installation ) 
But seems a big problem since most of people I know are Chrome and Firefox users.

----------


## Igzz

Works for me on Firefox still, I just press the Ignore this warning and it reloads the page.

----------


## Razor33

> Works for me on Firefox still, I just press the Ignore this warning and it reloads the page.


Even if it works by pressing ignore or different tricks and browsers is still a big problem because it may create a wrong opinion about the site in new users / customers / traders eyes  :Frown: .

----------


## Ket

> Even if it works by pressing ignore or different tricks and browsers is still a big problem because it may create a wrong opinion about the site in new users / customers / traders eyes .


I agree and we are waiting on google to review the site again after we removed what we believe is all the flagged content.

----------


## mmobuyerx

ops,what a shame :Frown:

----------


## Igzz

> Even if it works by pressing ignore or different tricks and browsers is still a big problem because it may create a wrong opinion about the site in new users / customers / traders eyes .


Oh yeah I definately agree, I just meant it as a way of not having to use Internet Explorer  :Smile:

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I was worried when I saw this, but I'm glad that it's just Google being stupid. I've only seen this error pop up on sites that got hacked and had legit problems, so I assumed something bad happened. I hope everything gets sorted out soon!

Guess I didn't need to come here on my PS4's internet browser after all lol

----------


## M8rate

It really give effects...

----------


## Mcskeen

If you are using Chrome. Go to the google settings and then to advanced setting and turn off the google protect thing in the advanced setting list. then you are able to connect to the site without any issues... Have a good day everyone ^^

----------


## Ket

We are still painstakingly working on getting this fixed. We will be looking at ways to compensate members who have trade threads etc once this is fixed. Very, very sorry for what is going on.

----------


## KuRIoS

> If you are using Chrome. Go to the google settings and then to advanced setting and turn off the google protect thing in the advanced setting list. then you are able to connect to the site without any issues... Have a good day everyone ^^


Thanks a lot!

----------


## Eryx

Google has reviewed the site and deemed OwnedCore safe.




> Google has received and processed your security review request. Google systems indicate that http://ownedcore.com no longer contains links to harmful sites or downloads. The warnings visible to users are being removed from your site.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> Google has reviewed the site and deemed OwnedCore safe.


*gd news! thx for the update! ^_^*

----------

